
A web assembly Lisp programming language - eggy
https://github.com/wasplang/wasp
======
eggy
I originally thought this was going to be the Wasp Lisp that worked with
MOSREF for pentesting [1]. I am interested in Lisps, and perhaps this can
replace some JavaScript use cases.

[1] [https://github.com/swdunlop/WaspVM](https://github.com/swdunlop/WaspVM)

